
Ask HN: Best way to sell unused domain names? - alwayslearning
I&#x27;ve acquired several domains in the past year that I&#x27;d like to sell. What services&#x2F;methods would you all recommend? I have several .coms I think would sell for quite a bit, but I&#x27;m not out to bilk or price gouge folks; I just don&#x27;t need them myself.
======
opendomain
Would you be willing to donate them? I am the founder of OpenDomain and we are
"Open Source for domains" \- we let non-profits use domains for free.

~~~
alwayslearning
Hey! I'd usually say yes (and I'm not saying no) but see my response below to
sharemywin - I'd be happy to email you if possible since non-profits might be
interested (theoretically). How should I contact you?

------
sharemywin
I might be interested can you email me? in profile.

Also, I had an project I'm about to start that might help.

~~~
alwayslearning
I don't think these particular domains would be helpful to you... trust me.

 _edit_

Not to imply they're low-quality, they're just more protest-oriented than
business-oriented, if that makes sense.

------
warrenm
I've done it on eBay a couple times

~~~
alwayslearning
Based on you sharing that I'm assuming it worked out well then?

~~~
warrenm
If by "well" you mean "didn't lose money on it" ... yes

If by "well" you mean "made a metric boatload of cash" ... no :)

------
kehers
undeveloped.com flippa.com

~~~
alwayslearning
Thanks for the specific recommendations!

